# HI



## Nicole Basa (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everyone Im new here! I have a lot of concerns regarding my family life. Hope to keep in touch with you guys!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Nicole, welcome! You'll find a lot of advice on these forums for sure.


----------

